# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 12/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Oktober 2015)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 12/2015 ist ab sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 4. November  2015 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise  einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware  12/2015 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und  Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 12/2015 haben euch gefallen?
Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 12/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Marcimoto (31. Oktober 2015)

Scheint sich für mich zu lohnen. Da ich mitten in der Überlegung stecke, meinen Lynnfield in Altersteilzeit zu schicken passten die Themen "CPU optimal aufrüsten", "DDR3 vs DDR4" und "Onboard vs Steckkarte" perfekt. Letzteres, weil ich mit der Xonar DG noch in Besitz einer PCI Karte bin und die vermutlich bei neuem Unterboden nicht mehr verwendbar ist.


----------



## Ion (31. Oktober 2015)

Heft kam heute an. Super schnell, wie immer


----------



## Nasreddin (31. Oktober 2015)

Sehr interessante Themen, vor allem "Mysterium PCI-Express" und "Wieviel Prozessor braucht der Mensch - und wofür?" interessieren mich besonders.
Leider lebe ich zzt in nem Bundesland, in dem heute tatsächlich nen Feiertag ist, also nix mit Postbote und frühestens Montag  

Blöde Feiertage! Gehören abgeschafft (Sehe ich glaube ich morgen wieder anders )


----------



## DrTraxx (31. Oktober 2015)

2000m haben dafür gesorgt, dass mein Heft heute ankam. Die armen Menschen mit ihrem Feiertag. Denke an euch bei meiner Nachtschicht.


----------



## Nasreddin (31. Oktober 2015)

Hast du es gut, darfst arbeiten gehen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (1. November 2015)

Das ist das mit Abstand beste Heft seit geraumer Zeit. Wirklich. Ich wollte schon 2x kündigen. Jetzt bin ich froh, daß ich es trotz Ankündigung (aus Bequemlichkeit und bissl Wehmut) nicht getan habe.  Wenn ich mir überlege, was mir am besten gefallen hat...:

Raff's Kommentar! 'Ja! So wird es auch Fiji ergehen... Ich war seinerzeit ebenfalls Frühstmöglichmehrere7970käufer. Die sind alle jetzt noch unter Wasser irgendwo paarweise in Betrieb. Ein ähnlicher Evergreen , wie ganz damals die GeForce4ti.
Weiter so! 
MfG kampfschaaaf

P.S.: möchte keiner eine Voodoo5 5500MAC kaufen? Haha! '(oder Neudeutsch LOL)
Aber Raff's Karte ist noch viel seltener und ebenfalls genauso verkäuflich...


----------



## Ion (1. November 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Raff's Kommentar!



Ja, das ist auch eine der ersten Sachen die ich mir im druckfrischen Heft immer zuerst ansehe 
*Blumen für Raff, Lieblings-PCGH´ler und so 

Aber er hat verdammt noch mal auch recht. Was sind denn heutzutage noch 4GB Vram? Nichts! Ich merke es ja an meiner 780Ti. 3GB Vram sind einfach zu wenig, vor allem für eine 780Ti die auf 1300MHz übertaktet wurde ..


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. November 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Ja, das ist auch eine der ersten Sachen die ich mir im druckfrischen Heft immer zuerst ansehe
> *Blumen für Raff, Lieblings-PCGH´ler und so
> 
> Aber er hat verdammt noch mal auch recht. Was sind denn heutzutage noch 4GB Vram? Nichts! Ich merke es ja an meiner 780Ti. 3GB Vram sind einfach zu wenig, vor allem für eine 780Ti die auf 1300MHz übertaktet wurde ..



Ich freue mich schon auf das Shitstormjahr 2016, wo alle Karten außer einer 290X 8GB, 390, 390X, 980Ti und Titan X nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind.

Oder um auf der schwarz-weiß Schiene zu bleiben: The Witcher 3 hat in 3840x2400 mit hohen Details einen Speicherbedarf von 2,5GB, Batman Arkam Knight in 3840x2400 laut Raffs Kolumne 6GB.

Irgendwie weiß ich jetzt, das ich nichts weiß.

Das Heft wird allein schon wegen dem Grafikkartenkühlertest gekauft. Dann kann ich den Kommentar ja selber lesen und bin dann im Anschluss etwas schlauer.


----------



## Kugelfisch (2. November 2015)

Kleine Ergänzung zu Thilos Vorwort, auch die Netzneutralität ist im Oktober gefallen - ein wahrlich mieser Monat!


----------



## Dynamitarde (2. November 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Heft kam heute an. Super schnell, wie immer



Was so früh schon!? Ich glaub ich mach auch ein Abo.


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. November 2015)

Seite 130, oben Rechts das Bild des Monats.

Leider ist beim angegebenen Link nichts zu finden.  Um das eintippen des links zu vermeiden, wäre ein QR-Code fürs Smartphone doch ideal. 

Is sonst doch eher nervig. Ein Link ist in der digitalen Heftversion auch nicht drin den man einfach anklicken bzw antippen kann.

Es sollte mehr mit QR-CODES gearbeitet werden.

BTW: Mein Heft kam doch seit JAHREN endlich wieder ein paar Tage früher an! Die letzten 2 Jahre kam das Heft erst am regulären Erscheinungstermin bei mir an...


----------



## Ion (2. November 2015)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Was so früh schon!? Ich glaub ich mach auch ein Abo.



Ja. Ist meistens, bzw. sogar immer (?) am Samstag vor dem Standard-Mittwoch (Kiosk) im Briefkasten.
Da kann man direkt am Wochenende durchblättern und die Freunde schön mit Benchmarks etc. nerven


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (3. November 2015)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Seite 130, oben Rechts das Bild des Monats.
> 
> Leider ist beim angegebenen Link nichts zu finden.



Gerade getestet, bei mir funktioniert er wunderbar. Hier noch mal zum anklicken goo.gl/nlbb0S



> Um das eintippen des links zu vermeiden, wäre ein QR-Code fürs Smartphone doch ideal. [...] Es sollte mehr mit QR-CODES gearbeitet werden.



QR-Codes haben zwei gravierende Nachteile: Man braucht ein passendes Smartphone, die bei weitem noch nicht flächendeckend vorhanden sind. Zum anderen nehmen sie im Vergleich zu einem Link sehr viel Platz weg.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. November 2015)

MarCy schrieb:


> Scheint sich für mich zu lohnen. Da ich mitten in der Überlegung stecke, meinen Lynnfield in Altersteilzeit zu schicken passten die Themen "CPU optimal aufrüsten", "DDR3 vs DDR4" und "Onboard vs Steckkarte" perfekt. Letzteres, weil ich mit der Xonar DG noch in Besitz einer PCI Karte bin und die vermutlich bei neuem Unterboden nicht mehr verwendbar ist.



Dito; wird bei mir diesmal sogar die DVD Version 

Habe noch was Zeit da der vorbestellte i7 6700K immer noch nicht lieferbar ist.
Vorteil : Kann mir noch überlegen ob es ein i5 6600K oder eine S2011-3 CPU wird.


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. November 2015)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Gerade getestet, bei mir funktioniert er wunderbar. Hier noch mal zum anklicken goo.gl/nlbb0S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ein Qr- code kann auch nur n cm2 groß  sein Es soll ja auch nichg jeder Furzlink als QR-CODE dargestellt werden. 
 Naja, muss man es wieder altertümlich per Hand eingeben...

Und dass Smartphones die "QR-Code fähig" sind noch nicht flächendeckend verbreitet sind... also bitte.

Alsob Printabonnenten kein entsprechendes Smartphone  hätten. Man braucht nur ein (windows Phone,Android oder iOS) Smartphone mit Kamera.

Naja, hat ja schon lange mit nem Digital Abo gedauert. Da waf man auch langsamer als die meisten  Magazine.  Meine Print ist auch erst am Mittwoch  (Releasetag) immer im Briefkasten.  Jetzt dauern QR Codes noch Jahre. 

Hach wie gut, das mein Abo gekündigt ist und ich zu 90% aufs Luxx umgestiegen bin. 

Sry für mene Art, aber ihr habt ne Webseite mi Forum und vertreibt euer Magazin nun digital etc, und dann komm n Satz, wo von einer nich flächendeckenden Verfügbarkeit von QR-Code  fähigen Smartphones die Rede ist. Sry aber siwas kann ich ect nicht ernst nehmen, weil ich MICH nicht ernstgenommen fühle.

Naja, bis denne.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (4. November 2015)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Ein Qr- code kann auch nur n cm2 groß  sein Es soll ja auch nichg jeder Furzlink als QR-CODE dargestellt werden.
> Naja, muss man es wieder altertümlich per Hand eingeben...



Ein QR-Code wäre in dem Fall nicht zwei Zentimeter groß, sondern 2 × 2 cm. Fast so groß wie das Produktbild. Und da den meisten alleine schon dieses Produktbild ausreicht, muss man nicht noch eine ebenso große Fläche für einen Link abstellen.


> Und dass Smartphones die "QR-Code fähig" sind noch nicht flächendeckend verbreitet sind... also bitte.
> 
> Alsob Printabonnenten kein entsprechendes Smartphone  hätten. Man braucht nur ein (windows Phone,Android oder iOS) Smartphone mit Kamera.
> 
> Naja, hat ja schon lange mit nem Digital Abo gedauert. Da waf man auch langsamer als die meisten Magazine. Meine Print ist auch erst am Mittwoch (Releasetag) immer im Briefkasten. Jetzt dauern QR Codes noch Jahre.



Alleine hier unter den Redakteuren gibt es drei Leute, die kein Smartphone nutzen und die in diesem Fall einen QR-Code gar nicht nutzen könnten, da er nur maschinenlesbar ist.  Gerade unter den PC-Nutzern ist der Anteil von Leuten, die Google, Apple etc. skeptisch bis feindselig gegenüber stehen, vergleichsweise groß. 



> Sry für mene Art, aber ihr habt ne Webseite mi Forum und vertreibt euer Magazin nun digital etc, und dann komm n Satz, wo von einer nich flächendeckenden Verfügbarkeit von QR-Code  fähigen Smartphones die Rede ist. Sry aber siwas kann ich ect nicht ernst nehmen, weil ich MICH nicht ernstgenommen fühle.



Da kann ich wohl nix daran ändern.


----------



## Bummsbirne (4. November 2015)

N QR-CODE gibts in einem Quadratzentimeter. Haben wir doch selbst hier inner Firma. 


Sry, aber bei nem modernem IT Magazin auf sowas zu verzichten. ...also doch nur n altbackendes Magazin.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. November 2015)

Bisher hat sich niemand außer dir beschwert, denk mal drüber nach.  Wir packen das mal auf die Agenda. Aber dann bist du ja schon bei Hardwareluxx (die übrigens gar kein Magazin mehr haben).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bummsbirne (4. November 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bisher hat sich niemand außer dir beschwert, denk mal drüber nach.



Nur weil sich keiner "beschwert" hat,heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es niemand gut finden würde  Wie hoch die Beachtung der letzten Seite ist, ist auch nicht bekannt.  Von daher.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir packen das mal auf die Agenda.



Danke



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Aber dann bist du ja schon bei Hardwareluxx (die übrigens gar kein Magazin mehr haben).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich rede außerdem nicht vom Luxx Magazin.  Und das die kein Magazin mehr haben ist mir durchaus bekannt, obwohl es qualitativ gut war!

In Sachen FORUM/Webseite bin ich nur noch zu 10% hier. Die Qualität vieler (Nicht alle!) News und Test bzw. Berichte ist mit den Jahren immer schlechter geworden. Auch gibt es einige schlechte Mods. Im Luxx hat man z.B. im Marktplatz selten Probleme (Da ist auch viel mehr los)und man wird nicht wegen Sachen oder Textpassagen in manchen anderen Threads ermahnt, nur weil ein Mod den Post nicht verstanden oder im Zusammenhang mit anderen Posts gesehen hat. Man schildert im Nachhinein alles und erklärt einen harmlosen Zusammenhang und die Verwarnung bleibt bestehen. 


Naja, jetzt hab ich hier leider ein großes Fass aufgemacht,  was ich eigentlich nicht wollte.

Sry dafür.  Auch sind hier nur wenige Mods unfähig.  Wollte nicht alle uber einen Kamm scheren. 



Hatte halt nur n Vorschlag wegen den QR-CODES gemacht. Denke für einige Sachen sind so Dinger ganz gut. Ist auch kein Aufwand so Dinger zu erstellen und einzubinden. Und nur weil 3 oder 4, warscheinlich die älteren Semesters, kein QR-CODE fähiges Smartphone haben bedeutet das nicht, dass niemand duese Codes braucht.

Man kann, ähnlich wie mit den Webcodes, auf weitere Infos auf eurer Webseite verlinken.

Man kommt durchs scannen DIREKT zum Inhalt und muss nichts eingeben. Und man vermeidet, wie es mir scheinbar passiert ist, Tippfehler. 

Und viele surfen per/mit Tablet oder Smartphone.  Und dann schnell n Code einscannen ausm Heft und man liest zB im Bett einfach weiter.


Davon aber mal abgesehen, ein gutes Heft. Daumen hoch.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. November 2015)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Hatte halt nur n Vorschlag wegen den QR-CODES gemacht. Denke für einige Sachen sind so Dinger ganz gut. Ist auch kein Aufwand so Dinger zu erstellen und einzubinden. Und nur weil 3 oder 4, warscheinlich die älteren Semesters, kein QR-CODE fähiges Smartphone haben bedeutet das nicht, dass niemand duese Codes braucht.
> 
> Man kann, ähnlich wie mit den Webcodes, auf weitere Infos auf eurer Webseite verlinken.
> 
> ...



Unseren Zugriffsstatistiken zu Folge surfen wesentlich mehr Leute mit stationären Geräten. Wir können die Kurz-URLs also nicht ersetzen, ein QR-Code müsste zusätzlich untergebracht werden. Und das ist auch ein Layout-Problem, denn er passt weder in den Fließtext noch zwischen Illustrationen. Da wir (im Gegensatz zu genannten anderen Magazinen) keine leeren Randspalten haben, sondern versuchen die gesamte Seite mit Inhalten zu füllen, müsste ein QR-Code also als eigenes, mindestens eine Spalte breites Element mit viel Whitespace drum herum implementiert werden. Das sieht nicht nur schlecht aus, es reduziert auch den für Inhalte verfügbaren Platz. Da muss gut überlegt sein, wieviele Nutzer tatsächlich bevorzugt mit dem Smartphone surfen und die Eingabe von ein paar Zeichen als lästig empfinden und den Links auch folgen wollen.

P.S.:
Für all diejenigen, die eine "moderne" Form von IT-Magazin bevorzugen haben wir übrigens die digitale Ausgabe, in der man meines Wissens nach die Links einfach anklicken kann.


----------



## alalcoolj (5. November 2015)

Das Heft kam bei mir die letzten zwei Male erst am Dienstag. Davor IMMER schon Samstags. Komisch...

Grad angefangen zu lesen. Der GTX 960 Artikel und der GPU-Kühler Artikel sind schon mal top. Bei Letzterem habe ich folgende Frage:

Beim EVGA Hybrid gibt es keinen Temperaturunterschied, wenn man den Frontlüfter weglässt. Wie sieht es beim Raijintek Morpheus aus? Hier steigt die Temperatur ja massiv an, wenn man Front- und Hecklüfter weglässt. Was passiert wenn man hier nur den Frontlüfter weglässt? Dieses Setting ist mMn geeigneter um den Einfluss dieser beiden GPU-Kühler fair aufzuzeigen.


----------



## XeT (8. November 2015)

Im Artikel: PCI-Express-Kompendium hat die gtx 970, auf Seite 44, 0% Verlust bei Vanishing of Ethan Carter in 2160p mit 8er Anbindung. Auf Seite 46 steht im Text dann aber ein 56% Verlust in der Redux-Version durch Überlaufenden Vram und zu langsamer Anbindung. Ist das Diagramm dann die normale Version?


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. November 2015)

- @Thorsten: Die Erklärungen zur Laneveteilung des Chipsatzes beim Z170 Deluxe waren sehr hilfreich (Video auf Heft-DVD). Vielleicht könnt ihr diese Blockdiagramme zur Laneverteilung zukünftig bei einem Mainboard-Vergleichstest auf die Heft-DVD packen. Diese Infos stehen einem vor einem Mainboardkauf weder auf den Herstellerseiten noch in den Online-Handbüchern zur Verfügung. Durch die schnellere Anbindung in der Mittelklasse wird das Thema interessanter.

- Da ich ein Anhänger wassergekühlter Grafikkarten bin, ist das gute Abschneiden des Hybrid III 140 eine schöne Sache. Den gibt es übrigens auch als 120mm Version.

- Die Einzelindizes bem GPU-Leistungsindex sind neben der Auflösungsgewichtung 50%, 25% und 25% im Gesamtindex ein echter Mehrwert. Man sieht sofort die Leistungsfähigkeit in der jeweiligen Auflösung und kann die Karten direkt vergleichen.

- Zu Raffs Kommentar: Die 390X wäre in meinem Fall die vernüftigere Wahl gewesen, aber der Reiz am Neuen hat gesiegt. Der Vorgang der Freischaltung auf 4096 Shader und das GPU-Package von Fiji beim Kühlerwechsel aus der Nähe zu sehen waren sehr interessant. Ich bin ja kein Enthusiast, von daher kann ich mit "Hoch" statt "Ultra" leben um den VRAM-Verbrauch um 40-50% zu senken. 

- Vom spürbaren Fps-Anstieg bei non-K CPUs durch schnelleren RAM bin ich nicht ausgegegangen, aber in dem Fall werde ich mein H77 ITX Board doch mit 2x8GB DDR3 2133MHz statt DDR3 1600MHz aufrüsten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Im Artikel: PCI-Express-Kompendium hat die gtx 970, auf Seite 44, 0% Verlust bei Vanishing of Ethan Carter in 2160p mit 8er Anbindung. Auf Seite 46 steht im Text dann aber ein 56% Verlust in der Redux-Version durch Überlaufenden Vram und zu langsamer Anbindung. Ist das Diagramm dann die normale Version?



Das ist ein Layoutfehler, versehentlich wurden 1080p-Benchmark mit der Überschrift "2160p" abgedruckt. Die Angabe im Text ist richtig, aber sie bezieht sich auf Werte, die es nie aus dem Excel ins Heft geschafft haben. Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung, die kompletten Benchmarks nachzureichen.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> - @Thorsten: Die Erklärungen zur Laneveteilung des Chipsatzes beim Z170 Deluxe waren sehr hilfreich (Video auf Heft-DVD). Vielleicht könnt ihr diese Blockdiagramme zur Laneverteilung zukünftig bei einem Mainboard-Vergleichstest auf die Heft-DVD packen. Diese Infos stehen einem vor einem Mainboardkauf weder auf den Herstellerseiten noch in den Online-Handbüchern zur Verfügung. Durch die schnellere Anbindung in der Mittelklasse wird das Thema interessanter.



Entsprechende Blockdiagramme habe ich leider selbst nur in Ausnahmefällen zur Verfügung. Welche Schnittstellen sich gleichzeitig nutzen lassen, steht aber immer auch im Fließtext und in der Testtabelle.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. November 2015)

Hallöchen liebe PCGH Redaktion,

ich möchte an dieser Stelle aus aktuellem Anlass mal meine Kritik zu euren Lüftertests äußern, dir mir schon seit dem letzten Round-Up durch den Kopf geht (dürfte Ausgabe 4-5 / 2015 gewesen sein).
Ich sehe bei der Kühlleistung/Lautstärke durch die konsequente Aufteilung in 100%/75%/50% hochtourige Lüfter automatisch abgewertet, so dass sie nie in den oberen Ränge mitspielen können.  
Nehmen wir als Beispiel ein Modell mit 2000rpm und eins mit 1000rpm. Es ist logisch, dass das Modell mit 2000rpm auf jeder Stufe deutlich lauter ist, als das mit 1000rpm. Ebenso ist es nunmal so, dass ab einen gewissen Geschwindigkeit sich die Temperaturen nur noch wenig Unterscheiden, somit wird auch das Leistungs/Lautstärkeverhältnis nochmals schlechter.

Natürlich wäre es auch nicht richtig die 2000rpm zu ignorieren, aber mann kann sie eben auch als "reserve" für Sonderfälle sehen oder als "potential". Natürlich nur wenn eine gute Reglung möglich ist

Um beiden Arten von Lüftern gerecht zu werden, wäre vlt eine zusätzliche Messung bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit sinnvoll. Zum Beispiel bei 1000rpm und 600rpm (um auch die langsamen Kandidaten vergleichen zu können).

Wenn nämlich das vermeintlich lautere 2000rpm Modell gedrosselt auf 1000rpm besser und leiser arbeitet als das 1000rpm Modell, ist das in meinen Augen der klar bessere Lüfter, der es nicht nur besser kann, sondern bei Bedarf auch mehr.

Ich habe mir dazu gerade mal den 120mm Lüftertest aus Ausgabe 05/2015 angesehen und dort exemplarisch den Susurro mit max 1700rpm. Dieser hat auf der selben Drehzahl eine bessere Kühlleistung als der zweitplatzierte Multiframe. Hat auf der selben Drehzahl in etwa die Lautstärke des erstplazierten Noctuas und kühlt nur 0,5 Grad schlechter als dieser.
Er stellt also von Leistung/Lautstärke ein Mittelding aus Platz 1 und 2 da, landet aber auf Platz 14, also drittletzter. Durch die niedrige Anlaufspannung könnte man ihn aber ebenso auf ein lautloses Niveau bringen, was aber durch die Prozentmessung keine Berücksichtigung findet. Wäre der Regelbereich des Lüfters jetzt z.b. auf 1300rpm limitiert, wäre er vermutlich sehr weit vorne gelandet

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. 

Grüße,
euer Narr


----------



## XeT (11. November 2015)

Naja das ist Ansichtssache du kaufst doch auch kein 500ps Auto um dann den Tempomat auf 80 hintern LKW zu stellen. Wenn dann müsste man in Drehzahlgruppen einteilen. 
Aber nach einen Prinzip muss man nun mal testen und 100 75 50% 1Sone wurden nun mal ausgewählt. Am ende muss immer der Leser/Käufer entscheiden. Durch andere Ansprüche passt das allgemeine eh meist nicht.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. November 2015)

Wenn das 500PS Auto bei 80km/h aber weniger verbraucht als ein 70PS Auto und in der Anschaffung günstiger war, ist es dennoch das bessere Auto.
Und im ernstfall könnte ich Gas geben.

Durch das prozentuale Testsystem können schnellere Lüfter einfach nicht gut abschneiden


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. November 2015)

It's a feature, not a bug 

Das Wertungsverfahren wirkt sich tatsächlich auf die Endnote von übermäßig starken Lüftern aus. Dieser Effekt setzt aber erst spät ein, umgekehrt schneiden auch besonders leise Lüfter schlechter ab. Beispielsweise Be Quiets Silent Wings werden von uns aus gutem Grund oft als Referenzlüfter genutzt, erreichen aber bestenfalls Mittelfeldplatzierungen: Leiser als 0,1 Sone bringt dem durchschnittlichen Anwender keinen Vorteil, geht aber mit höheren Temperaturen einher. Umgekehrt sind hohe Drehzahlen (im 140-mm-Format lässt sich beispielsweise ab Modellen mit 1.400+ U/min ein leichter Rückstand beobachten) selten nötig. Die Endnote ist aber immer ein Kompromiss und orientiert sich am Durchschnittsnutzer. Wer ungewöhnliche Anforderungen hat, muss die einzelnen Messwerte gemäß dieser selbst gewichten.

Ein paar Zahlenspiele:
- Noctua NH-D15 bei 1.500 U/min statt 1.100 U/min: 3 Sone statt 1,2 Sone, aber nur 1,8 Kelvin kälter (auf 150-W-CPU). Den Berichten hier im Forum werden eher noch niedrigere Einstellungen genutzt, Leistungsreserven über 2 Sone spielen keine Rolle
- Der genannte Susurro liegt bei 1,9 Sone bereits 5 Prozent hinter dem NF-F12, dabei ist letzterer aerodynamisch nur Mittelmaß (die gute Gesamtwertung resultiert aus Lager und Ausstattung)
- Für hohe Leistung optimierte Lüfter können runtergeregelt selten mithalten. Der Susurro benötigt für ein Delta von 14,7 Kelvin beispielsweise 0,4 Sone, der M12-2 schafft mit halb so lauten 0,2 Sone 14,6 Kelvin
- Ein Eloop macht gar 12,7 Kelvin bei 0,5 Sone oder aber 10,6 Kelvin bei 1,5. Der Susurro ist bei 75 Prozent Drehzahl mit 11 Kelvin nicht nur 10 Prozent schwächer, sondern mit 1,9 Sone auch hörbar lauter. Das Gesamtpaket lohnt sich also nur für Anwender, welche die großzügigen Leistungsreserven tatsächlich nutzen. Sonst überwiegen die einhergehenden Nachteile.


Ein genormter Vergleich würde die Schwerpunkte der Lüfter tatsächlich besser herausstellen, als das PCGH-typische 100/75/50-Prozent-System. Leider sind Drehzahlen hierfür die falsche Grundlage. Ein NF-F12 PWM erzeugt bei 1.430 U/min beispielsweise 1,9 Sone, ein Silent Wings 2 bei 1.520 U/min 1,0 Sone und ein Cooler Master Silencio bei 1.430 U/min 0,7 Sone. Diese Lautheitsunterschiede resultieren primär aus der Lüfterblattgeometrie. Der Silencio ist darauf ausgelegt, auch bei hohen Drehzahlen (und hohem statischen Druck) eine akzeptable Lautstärke beizubehalten, der Silent Wings ist für den Ultra-Silent-Betrieb optimiert. Im mittleren Leistungs- und Lautheitsbereich liegt die Effizienz dieser Lüfter gar nicht mal so weit auseinander, aber sie erreichen ihn mit vollkommen unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen.
Ich würde alternativ gerne einen Vergleich bei identischer Lautheit bieten, so wie ich es für CPU-Kühler mit der 1,0-Sone-Messung eingeführt habe. Diese ist aber schon am unteren Limit des Messsystems. Bei einer Messauflösung von 0,1 Sone hätte ein 0,5-Sone-Vergleich eine Tolleranz von fast 20 Prozent (0,46 bis 0,54 Sone). Ein Umstellung des Testverfahrens auf Lautheitsniveaus würde somit einen besseren Vergleich von Lüftern im 1,5- bis 15-Sone-Bereich ermöglichen, aber keine Vergleiche mehr von 0,1 bis 1,0 Sone, dabei sind gerade letztere für unsere Leser interessant.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. November 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort,
Das Lüfter die extrem hohe oder niedrigere Drehzahlen bieten abgewertet werden ist ja nicht grundsätzlich Falsch, da eure Wertung ja für den Durchschnitt interessant sein muss, der eben Lüfter von 1000-1500rpm  nutzt.
Die fixe Drehzahl wäre auch nur ein Beispiel. Ebenso könnte man es, wie du sagtest, bei einer bestimmten Lautheit testen, das würde den Nachteil für hochtourige Lüfter etwas ausgleichen. Bei einer Messung von X Sone würden die Lüfter dann auch mal auf Augenhöhe aggieren. Oder andersrum gedacht wie iel Sone braucht es für X Kelvin.

Ich denke es gibt den ein oder andere Ansatz die ungleichen Prozentmessung etwas zu ergänzen(nicht abzuschaffen, das will ich gar nicht).


----------



## wolflux (19. November 2015)

Mega Goile Ausgabe,
 mit Ergebnissen die ich niemals erwartet hätte. Denke hin u wieder, och nee schon durchgelesen aber diesmal war die Ausgabe bei der gleichen Seitenanzahl richtig dick.
Weiter so ihr Nerds.

Grüsse 
Wolflux


----------

